# Breeders in IA, IL, or WI



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi, everyone. My cousin has fallen in love with Lexi and would like to get a Maltese puppy for herself. She lives in a city on the border of IA, IL, & WI. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good breeders in that area. Or even bad breeders that she should stay away from. She is willing to drive up to 5 hours away. Thanks for the help!


----------

